# My BBQ Team Hats are DONE!



## bossman (Apr 26, 2008)

Just got my team hats done, my T-shirts will be done this weekend, Thought I would share and see what you all think!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice, I think they look pretty sharp!


----------



## powerhead (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks awesome Bossman, now its time to get those things smellin like smoke!!


----------



## kookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Great looking hats..............But instead of blue flames, shouldn't it be thin blue smoke?...........lol............Love them either way.........So you selling them at events or they just for team members to wear?..........


----------



## bossman (Apr 26, 2008)

We will be selling them, using the money to go towards our kitchen on wheels. Figure between selling at the contests and hat and shirt sales we should be on our way


----------



## kookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I hope it works out for you and wish you the best of luck..........They are damn cool looking hats......I bet the shirts are cool too.......


----------



## gramason (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice hats, like the flames.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 26, 2008)

Prettt kewl hats , .... I like em


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

Props on the design of the hats, I hope they sell well!


----------



## bossman (Apr 26, 2008)

The shirts should be done on Monday, when I get them I will post a picture!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice hats partner!  Good luck!


----------

